# Robert Craft, Stravinsky Adviser and Steward, Dies at 92



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/a...travinsky-adviser-and-steward-dies-at-92.html

Robert Craft died a few days ago at the age of 92.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I had no idea he was still alive; I have recordings from him that are older than I am, and I'm nearing retirement. Very interesting writer as well as a conductor.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Craft's series of "conversations" with Stravinsky are great. Also, the diary Craft kept of Stravinsky's last 25 years (Chronicle of a Friendship) is essential reading for insight it offers into the composer late period work and celebrity.


----------

